# eVic Mini CL-Ti & Cl-Ni



## Rpdblu (22/10/15)

Good Day all,

Im trying to source these heads in the Cape town area,
http://www.joyetech.com/product/cl-ti-and-cl-ni-head/

i just bought a evic mini started vaping only 3 weeks ago, and now see that you cant get the products because twisp is greedy?

I hope someone can help, i know some online stores still sell them but spending 50 bucks with a 70-100 shipping doesnt work out, and it would be nice to find a local re-seller for my vape needs

Thanks,


----------



## vaporize.co.za (22/10/15)

We have CL-Ni / Ni200 coils in stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

